# Finally discovered the wonders of backwards lens macro



## DSLR noob (Apr 26, 2007)

This is so cool. I was an idiot that thought you had to hold a lens backwards in front of a regular lens. Just figured out how to really do it today when toying with the FD lenses on the EF camera (trying to find a way to make a home made adapter rather than paying for one with corrective lens. I'm so happy. some shots:

Pics of a quarter
FD 28mm 2.8 (stopped down to whatever it is when taken off of the camer body)









EFS 18-55 @ 18





FD 28mm 2.8
Mazda Key Chain





18-55 @ 18
Moto RZOR






Then 2 pics of a lamp taken with FD lenses facing the right way and held in place with fingers

28mm




135mm


----------



## DSLR noob (Apr 26, 2007)

Only downside I see is a rediculously shallow DOF.


----------



## CBRfanatic (May 1, 2007)

couldnt he fix that by stopping down the lens and then taking it off the camera body?


----------



## DSLR noob (May 1, 2007)

an EF lens can only be stopped down electronically, and the aperture ring does nothing unless the pins are aligned between the Fd lens and th eFD mount. In other words, they are always wide open.


----------



## lasershot (May 2, 2007)

You know, I do like that effect! What camera body are you using?


----------



## LaFoto (May 2, 2007)

Ah, another newcomer to the wonders of reversed lens macro! 
Well, the "ridiculously shallow DOF" is a by-product of this technique and needs to be taken into account, so sometimes you have to try and be as parallel to your subject as can be, else you lose large parts to blurriness (but also that can be a desired effect). 

A whole new world opens up once you know how to do it, doesn't it?


----------



## Pennywise (May 2, 2007)

so how do you do it?  I thought you held it backwards too???  you dont? lol  I need pictures and illistrations!


----------



## Pennywise (May 2, 2007)

just figured it out!!  Sweet!!


----------



## DSLR noob (May 2, 2007)

lasershot said:


> You know, I do like that effect! What camera body are you using?


  This was my Rebel XT

and to La Photo, I've never thought I'd ever NEED a macro lens, but I've always wanted one for fun. Now that I have one in the most desperate and desirable of times, its fine, rather than spending a large amount of money on something that'll get the same effect just easier.


----------

